# Lizard mutation list



## geckodan (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi all, Before I finalise my book I am trying to make sure I have included all knowm mutations of Australian lizards held in Australia. Would those in the know be kind enough to compile a list of any mutation that you know of, established or not (if you could indicate though if its just a single animal). I don't need names or locales or pics -just a list to work from so I can check off what I may have missed.

Regards
Danny


----------



## Colin (Dec 4, 2011)

Hi dan, I was just wondering how best the members could assist with this request and thought maybe if you wanted to post up the list that you have so far it would be easier for people to add anything that they know of that you've missed. does that sound reasonable to you?


----------



## leamos (Dec 4, 2011)

Think goaty's 'Australian Smoothy' beardies that have just hatched should get a mention


----------



## geckodan (Dec 4, 2011)

Off the top of my head - 
levis - hypo, leucistic
amyae - hypo
thicktail - hypo, hypermelanistic
castelnaui - hypo
tryoni - amelanistic
platurus - albino
sheoaks - hypermelanistic
tree skink - albino
eastern bluetongue - albino, hypermel
Blotchy - hypermelanistic, albino
shingleback - albino
hosmers - albino
water dragon - albino, hypermelanistic
beardeds - silkback, leatherback, albino (western), leucistic (barbata)
water monitor - blue
lacie - Bells, hypermelanistic, hypomelanistic


----------



## KaotikJezta (Dec 4, 2011)

Blue phase Gippsland Water Dragons, I may be getting one soon and so will have a picture then.


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 4, 2011)

Does patternlessness in pink tongues count as a mutation or just a colour variation?


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 4, 2011)

Dan can you tell us about your book? Even start a new thread if you don't think this thread is the place for it?


----------



## nico77 (Dec 4, 2011)

eastern bluetongue - albino, hypermel 

I have 1 that i would call hypo as there is no black on her at all  Tried breeding her last year with no luck , so i have lent her to a more experienced breeder to try and mate her this year and its looking good so far , fingures crossed .
( pictures have been posted on here before )


Cheers Nico


----------



## geckodan (Dec 4, 2011)

waruikazi said:


> Dan can you tell us about your book? Even start a new thread if you don't think this thread is the place for it?



Its had many mentions over the last eight years I've been slogging away at it - will be out soon (next few months) - There's actually 5 books by me - the bible (covering all Australian lizards) and then 4 companion books (covering the most common species kept). There will also be an elapid, python, frog and turtle text (by other authors) at the same time.


----------



## Flaviruthless (Dec 4, 2011)

Central Bearded dragons - hypomelanistic


----------



## nagini-baby (Dec 4, 2011)

pygme beardeds?


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 4, 2011)

paternless blotched bluetongue! not many know but i do


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 4, 2011)

Thought of more:
Northern bluetongue - white
Shingleback - Hypermelanistic?
Levis - Hypermelanistic, Albino (I dont think theres one in Australia though)

Also arent there hypomelanistic marmorata?


----------



## nagini-baby (Dec 4, 2011)

frillies??? nt, qld ect ect


----------



## snakeluvver (Dec 4, 2011)

nagini-baby said:


> frillies??? nt, qld ect ect


Pretty sure they dont count as theyre not mutations, just localities.


----------



## Tassie97 (Dec 4, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Pretty sure they dont count as theyre not mutations, just localities.


haha yep xD


----------



## BarneyandScrub (Dec 4, 2011)

eastern blue tongue- axanthic


----------



## silverback (Dec 4, 2011)

leucistic levis - how cool is that? is there a pic in the book? great stuff, the mutation section will be very popular.


----------



## GeneticProject (Dec 5, 2011)

What about patternless levis they were proved out last year by several people. Including myself.
Cheers Barf


----------



## dihsmaj (Dec 5, 2011)

geckodan said:


> Off the top of my head -
> levis - leucistic
> thicktail - hypermelanistic
> castelnaui - hypo
> ...


Didn't know about the ones above.


----------



## geckodan (Dec 5, 2011)

barf21 said:


> What about patternless levis they were proved out last year by several people. Including myself.
> Cheers Barf



Thanks - had it in the book but not in my head at the time.


----------



## longirostris (Dec 5, 2011)

P. mitchelli, 3 albino individuals in one clutch.


----------



## varanophile (Dec 5, 2011)

Varanus indicus - blue phase/yellow phase
Varanus kingorum - white phase
Shingle backs - Of the white animals there seems to be 2 types 1) True albino (full white and no pigment with red eyes) 2) Amelanistic (no melanin but other pigments present, also with pink eyes). Do the much rarer solid orange form of the goldfields count (prob more info required regarding if they truly can be line bred)?


----------



## Trench (Dec 6, 2011)

thereis an albino levis in australia and here it is  http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/stunning-levis-166317/


----------



## nathancl (Dec 6, 2011)

Are white phase kingorum in Australia?


----------



## richardsc (Dec 6, 2011)

calico blotched and striped blotched blueys,stripes running from head to tail tip


----------



## jinjajoe (Dec 6, 2011)

Striped blotcheys ??
& yeah the Hypo Northern Blueys are a good call.
There is Aspera & Rugosa Albino Shinglebacks. 

there are a few Axanthic Eastern Bluey projects out there but nothing nailed down proven yet ?? 

Should be a great read.......


----------



## richardsc (Dec 6, 2011)

yeah joe,an alpine thats just striped like a sriped carpet,no blotching,just black and yellow stripes,ill fish up the pic


----------



## onimocnhoj (Dec 6, 2011)

Land mullets - Hypermelanistic...


----------



## richardsc (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## jinjajoe (Dec 6, 2011)

I have this fella.......


----------



## richardsc (Dec 6, 2011)

nice joe


----------



## jinjajoe (Dec 7, 2011)

what is the story with the 'firestripe' highlands Richard ??


----------



## eipper (Dec 7, 2011)

ThEre is calico and reduced pattern blotched a reduced pattern or very dark lacie


----------



## richardsc (Dec 7, 2011)

not mine joe,not sure on the story either,ill see if i can find out more


----------

